
Ask HN: Sales Resources - kyro
I'm working on a webapp that is targeted at will be directly sold to a pretty specific niche, like a 37signals app. I don't have much experience in direct sales, and was wondering if any of you had any good resources (books/sites/etc) for a beginner trying to get into the sales game. Your advice, tips, etc, you may have as far as marketing and selling an online service are all welcomed, of course. Thanks.<p>EDIT: It's targeted at the religious market.
======
3pt14159
Hey Kyro - Bring someone on. It takes about 1 year to really learn sales, 6
months if you have a bit of a marketing background. If you really can't bring
someone on, then here are some pointers based off of the sales guys I work
with.

First, treat everything like a funnel. First time visitors to repeat visitors
to trial accounts to paid accounts to referring accounts. Test around about a
bit to determine where you are best able to impact the conversion from one
part of the funnel to the next. Make sure your tests are not biased. Randomly
assign yourself to a certain number of leads vs a control group. In some
companies, the best way to spread the word and impact final sales is through
contacting your already paying accounts and getting them to spread the word to
their contacts. This works especially well if they have a ingrained interest
in seeing you do this (ie, they get value by bringing people on). But usually
your best performance is reached by calling, emailing, sending real life snail
mail to people that have created free accounts. Also, always CARE about your
users, especially your first ones. Care, care, care, care, care. Your first
users are typically cutting edge folk that others look to for advice. Even if
it looks like a negative ROI to service these users it's not, because they
spread the word. You should be emailing these guys back within the hour.

Once you reach enough visitor volume, split test EVERYTHING. Pricing pages,
home pages, sales tactics, etc. Send me an email if you want some tips on how
to do this successfully, it is part of what I do for a living :)
p.engineer@gmail.com

All the best going forward!

------
callmeed
I'm having a little trouble parsing your first sentence, but ... if you have a
truly specialized/niche product, my best advice is to find high-profile people
inside the industry, partner with them in one way or another, and let them
sell for you. We did this initially and it was instrumental in our growth.

For most niches, there are trade organizations, annual conventions, and
"connectors" (as Gladwell would call them) who have been around for years,
teach workshops, run regional groups, etc. This is where I'd start looking.
Hit an annual convention or two–you don't have to exhibit just yet (but it
would help), but at least walk the floor and introduce yourself. Look at the
speakers and get in touch with them. Many trade organizations allow you to
advertise directly to their members.

Hope that helps.

------
bcx
Just for fun, you might want to drop Olark (<http://olark.com>) on your
website, so when you do get useful traffic you'll have an opportunity to help
sell to them -- it's worked out pretty well for us. (shameless plug)

------
nico
This was posted a while ago on HN and I found it really useful:
[http://saleseverything.ning.com/profiles/blogs/8-sales-
quest...](http://saleseverything.ning.com/profiles/blogs/8-sales-questions-
you-cant)

------
mahmud
If it's B2B software shoot me a product description and screenshots, and let's
discuss the terms. It would be easier if you have a CJ account.

Affiliate marketing is what you want, offer a top commission and give more
freedom to publishers.

------
kleine2
Books by Brian Tracy

